# 6.327,86 MHz mit QX9770 C1 Stepping



## schneiderbernd (28. März 2008)

Der wohl bis jetzt höchste Takt in der 45Nm Klasse erreicht durch einen QX9770 mit dem neuen C1 Stepping!
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=335019


----------



## xxBass_tixx (28. März 2008)

*AW: 6327,86Mhz QX9770 C1 Stepping*

Hui..das ist ja mal echt hart. naja ich freue mich schon auf meinen QX9650. Der schafft aber nicht so viel. Schade an sich.


----------



## DanielX (28. März 2008)

*AW: 6327,86Mhz QX9770 C1 Stepping*

Na sehr schön.
Wießt du auch ob das ein stabiler Wert ist?


----------



## y33H@ (28. März 2008)

*AW: 6327,86Mhz QX9770 C1 Stepping*

Das ist nur eine Valierung - wahrscheinlich hat er zehn Anläufe dafür gebraucht^^

cYa


----------



## schneiderbernd (28. März 2008)

*AW: 6327,86Mhz QX9770 C1 Stepping*



DanielX schrieb:


> Na sehr schön.
> Wießt du auch ob das ein stabiler Wert ist?


IST doch erst mal egal ob der stabil ist(wovon wohl nicht auszugehen ist)aber allein die Valid ist schon geil!!@Bass_tixx
nun warum sollte ein sehr guter QX9650 das nicht schaffen?? Im Endeffekt sogar eher wie ein 9770,da er weniger Abwärme produziert! Aber das ist das Ober Glück so ein Teil zu kriegen!! Leider kann ich nicht rausfinden was meiner packt-der ist auch so ein Höllen Exemplar-aber in die Bereiche gehts nur mit Profi Ausrüstung...leider keine Kohle und Erfahrungen dazu!
Aber an sich läßt das neue C1 Stepping ja hoffen!


----------



## xxBass_tixx (28. März 2008)

*AW: 6327,86Mhz QX9770 C1 Stepping*

@schneiderbernd: bei mir wird die CPU mit Wasser gekühlt. Aber warum hat der QX9650 eine geringere Abwärme als der QX9770?? Naja wir werden sehen was meiner packen wird (wenn er denn da ist).


----------



## y33H@ (28. März 2008)

*AW: 6327,86Mhz QX9770 C1 Stepping*

Frag ich mich auch, QX9650 und QX9770 unterscheiden sich nur beim Multi und FSB. Ein QX9650 auf 400*8 ist dann identisch.

cYa


----------



## xxBass_tixx (28. März 2008)

*AW: 6327,86Mhz QX9770 C1 Stepping*

Da beide einen freien Multi haben, ist der Unterschied nur im Standart FSB. Beim 9650 sind es 1333Mhz und beim 9770 sinds 1600Mhz. Mehr Unterschiede siehe ich da nicht. Außer im Preis


----------



## der8auer (28. März 2008)

*AW: 6327,86Mhz QX9770 C1 Stepping*

Die Frage ist auch ist auch wieviel VCore er geben musste. Die Validation wurde bestimmt unter LN2 oder KoKü erreicht. Ordentlich Spannung drauf und es oft versuchen 

Ist zwar beeindruckend aber stable Werte sind dann schon ausagekräftiger.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. März 2008)

*AW: 6327,86Mhz QX9770 C1 Stepping*

Tja, solche Höchstmarken an Takt sind doch normalerweise einguter Indikator dafür, was eine Architektur zu leisten vermag. Ob dieser Takt an sich nun stabil ist oder nicht, ein Rekord ist es allemal.

Tendenziell würd mich ja mal der Phenom interessieren, ob der auch nur in die Nähe dieses Taktes kommt..


----------



## y33H@ (28. März 2008)

*AW: 6327,86Mhz QX9770 C1 Stepping*

Der macht nur die Hälfte  Sofern ich mich nicht verguckt habe ein Phenom 9600 @ 3058 MHz.

cYa


----------



## der8auer (28. März 2008)

*AW: 6327,86Mhz QX9770 C1 Stepping*

Das bezweifle ich stark. Einen Phenom auf 3gHz zu bringen is schon eine Kunst. Mehr ist da nicht drin 

Da war y33H@ schneller


----------



## Schrotti (28. März 2008)

*AW: 6327,86Mhz QX9770 C1 Stepping*

Ich halte von sowas rein gar nichts.

Stabil muss es sein sonst ist der Screen/Bench witzlos!


----------



## der8auer (28. März 2008)

*AW: 6327,86Mhz QX9770 C1 Stepping*

Naja so sehe ich das auch wieder nicht. So einen Wert zu erreichen ist hardcore egal ob stable oder nicht, es ist ein Rekord von dem man träumen kann 

Immerhin ist der Wert Windows-Validation-Stable


----------



## y33H@ (28. März 2008)

*AW: 6327,86Mhz QX9770 C1 Stepping*

Validations sind wie LN2 Rekorde schlicht das Aufzeigen des aktuellen Limits, so etwas braucht der Mensch halt 

cYa


----------



## PCTom (28. März 2008)

*AW: 6327,86Mhz QX9770 C1 Stepping*

mich würde mal interessieren wieviel mehr leistung pro Takt er gegen über einen QX9650 im Standarttakt hat ,nur so interessehalber 


ansonsten nice hat was über 6 GHz   wenn die Prozis net so teuer wären


----------



## Kovsk (28. März 2008)

Den wirst du bestimmt net auf dauer so hinbekommen 
Die valid wurden natürlich unter LN2 erreicht, und ist nicht stabil.


----------



## Brzeczek (28. März 2008)

es geht doch nur immer um das selbe, wer den größten hat


----------



## schneiderbernd (28. März 2008)

*AW: 6327,86Mhz QX9770 C1 Stepping*



Schrotti schrieb:


> Ich halte von sowas rein gar nichts.
> 
> Stabil muss es sein sonst ist der Screen/Bench witzlos!


Naja das bescheinigt der CPU aber an sich das die verdammt gut geht wenn das mit allen 4Kernen geschafft wird,denn selbst so ein wert mit allen 4Kernen zur Vali zu bringen ist gar nicht so leicht!


----------



## Tomish (28. März 2008)

Gibts irgendwelche Infos, bei wieviel maximal OC der noch Stabil gelaufen ist? Ist klar das der nicht bei dem Takt stabil läuft aber wenn er schon soviel überhaupt schafft, dann sollte man den ja trotzdem genial übertakten können und das stabil. Und auch dann ohne LN2... Würde mich mal interessieren wieviel man mit dem so nur mit Wakü hinbekommt.


----------



## El-Hanfo (28. März 2008)

Der Unterschied vom qx9650 zum qx9770 is einfach nur die Qualität vom Kern bzw. Kernen
ähh auf dem Bild steht bei den RAM-Timings 4-4-4-4 --> geht das?


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (29. März 2008)

El-Hanfo schrieb:


> Der Unterschied vom qx9650 zum qx9770 is einfach nur die Qualität vom Kern bzw. Kernen
> ähh auf dem Bild steht bei den RAM-Timings 4-4-4-4 --> geht das?



Warum denn nicht? der Speicher läuft doch nur mit 452 MHz (DDR2-904) da sind doch noch solche Timings drin. Das ist ja das gute an den Extremmodellen, dass die einen freien Multiplikator haben und der Speicher/Board somit nicht zum limitierenden Element werden.




PCTom schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren wieviel mehr leistung pro Takt er gegen über einen QX9650 im Standarttakt hat ,nur so interessehalber


Das steht hier drin *klicken* bei Bedarf kannst du dir ja den ganzen Test antun  der ist aber gut

Aja zum Stromverbrauch, mich wunderts zwar, dass 200MHz und etwas mehr Vcore soviel ausmachen aber die Stromaufnahme ist schon ein gutes Stück über den QX9650 *klicken*



PCTom schrieb:


> ansonsten nice hat was über 6 GHz   wenn die Prozis net so teuer wären



jo schönes Ding, Respekt auch wenn´s nicht stable sein sollte 
btw ich will auch 

MFG


----------



## Ecle (31. März 2008)

*AW: 6327,86Mhz QX9770 C1 Stepping*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Der macht nur die Hälfte  Sofern ich mich nicht verguckt habe ein Phenom 9600 @ 3058 MHz.
> 
> cYa



Dieser hier bei sysprofile hätte den Weltrekord, wenn er mal eine Validierung machen würde. So kann man ihm leider nicht trauen. Aber mit der Super_Pi Zeit müsste es hinkommen mit 3,3Ghz


----------

